# One of the best photo's from this years TDF!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

A cracking photo!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## saba (Jul 17, 2007)

Lets hope that team is around next year. Will find out Sunday I guess


----------



## knakhemel (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed.
And that bike. The new Colnago C59. Wow.

What about these pictures?
Found them on the net.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for posting pics. very nice


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like the Devil has a sponsor.


----------

